# gave the girls a trim



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

forgot to take before photos so hear is a photo of them about 2 weeks ago










and today after their haircut, its the first time i have propperly trimmed Deltas beard as it was just so long and her chin was startting to mat.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh they look good Kendal!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echos leg looks finny in the photo might need to blend that one in more, will do that tomorrow.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think it looks funny....They look good!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

well done, they look beautiful like always x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhh brill snaps Kendal.... wish I was in the middle of them .. I would love a cuddle with those beauties


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They look gorgeous Kendal. I am in awe! I decided yesterday to give Phoebe a wee trim, her clipped coat has grown in to the point where tangles are just starting, so, inspired by all you wonderful talented people, I got my hubby's hair clippers out.....she was very patient with me (liver cake helped!) Think I may have quite a bit of bending in to do though Kendal


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kendal they look fab!! You alays make a great job xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

took a video after i groomed them, i think you can see their mohawks, as they just dont show up in my photos. 
http://youtu.be/1Gq2k-saPyU


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Seeing your lot in the pics made me think of The Banana Splits from my youth !!!! xxxx

Stephen xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Seeing your lot in the pics made me think of The Banana Splits from my youth !!!! xxxx
> 
> Stephen xxx



lol had to google them as i cojldnt remeber who they were, so who would you say was who from the bannana splits.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking great girls


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They look fab


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great work ... it must take forever ..... got my new clippers ordered did nt have to wait for Christmas lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal needs to go mobile with her dog grooming .. she could drive around with her girls and groom all our dogs ... guess it would be a long drive ... all around the country


----------



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2011)

*Grooming*

Is it hard to trim cockapoos yourself? My pet shop quoted €60 and said it is needed every 6-8 weeks! Ouch!! Can you get electric shears or scissors?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I use clippers to cut my dogs ... and if I can do it then anyone can  

I am not a dog groomer just a dog owner and I love doing it at home ... I do like the cockapoo coat quite long but it is not practical for the muddy walks we go on, so I do clip my dogs when needed, to 1.5" all over and it looks lovely xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like a good job to me. 

I've started trimming Millie's eyebrows and under her feet. Still can't quite work out how to grab the hair in her ears for fear of hurting her !. Does anyone use an ear talc on the their dogs? I saw a dog groomer doing this but not sure what it is.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo, what number guard do you use for 1.5" clip? Or is it different for dog clippers ( I used human ones )
On Phoebe - not Izzy!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali, I use human clippers too .. I will add some doggy ones to my next birthday wish list I think, but didn’t want to spend too much money to start with in case I wasn’t any good at it, or in case my dogs hated it ... so I use human Wahl clippers then purchased a 1.5 inch comb online for approx £4 .. perfect for my needs ... it does an excellent job ... and our local groomers only clipper 1 inch at the longest, so I am really pleased with my grooming efforts, it’s not professional but it’s neat, still a wavy in the 1.5 inch coat and more practical for our messy walks .. give it a go Ali ... I am doing a post for the blog, but remember I am no professional on this just sharing my experience with others. I hope this helps xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks JoJo, I did give it a go yesterday! I usually do the have Phoebe clipped, hate it, like it as it grows in a bit, swear I'll keep on top of it, don't, get matted, have her clipped, hate it thing, but as life is completely dog orientated just now, and her coat is just growing to "that" stage again,I thought I'd have a bash. I wouldn't win any competitiions, but if you don't look to close it's ok! :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for you ... I like doing it .. it is 1.5 all over and sometimes I clip Oakley 1 inch on his undercarriage for hygiene reasons .. I really like the look of it and the human clippers are fine for my needs... don’t get me wrong I love a long cockapoo coat but I have to be practical and my dogs have two fun filled walks each day and they do get messy 

Post some pics of Phoebe if you can


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

human clippersw are different to dog clippers, not as powerfull as dog ones. i shave the inside of their back legs/thighs and under arms. this was the first time i used a gard on them i used a 4grad on and a 10 blade their body. 

the ear pouder is to give you grip on the hairs, gypsy is the only one i need to pluck her ears.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will be getting some dog clippers at some point .... but for novice users (like me) human clippers do work, no, not as good a dog clippers but they work for a trim on my dog, they are ideal to give home grooming a go without the expense of paying for pricey dog clippers ... I would love dog clippers, dryer and a grooming table but I will wait for my birthday


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got Wahl dog clippers and they look the same as the "human" wahl ones .... although they probably are different. The no.3 Wahl comb attachment cuts at about 1.5 inches. But after seeing that Kendal and Mandy had the metal combs I was going to get those as mine are plastic but because my clipper did nt have removable blades the combs were nt compatable. The guy ( who was nt selling clippers) said he suggested a Moser Max 45 for home clipping, as opposed to just tidying up, at about £100 said they would be more than adequate for home use x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes Karen thats what I use ...  I bought the 1.5 inch comb seperate ... they seem to a good job... but of course I am no professional on this and yes I would love some good dog clippers with metal combs one day ....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to ask a really stupid question here, but I presume you clip them on dry fur not wet fur. I happen to have some human clippers, will take a look and see what length the guards are.

I've just grown Millie's fur back and feel relucant to cut it again. But I know that at some point it will need cutting again.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

always clip it dry, and brushed through(preferably blowdried) so their are no tangles you gards could catch on. start with the longest guard and work youe way down till you fnd a legth your happy with.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brill, thanks Kendal


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kendal, if there are matts in the coat already, do you just cut them out first?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i cut throught the mat in the direction the hair grows and brush it out, if you just cut them out you end up with steps and gouges in the coat that dont look nice.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, yes, I noticed that .....
Thanks as always Kendal - will note that for next time 
Hopefully by the time it's Izzy's turn I'll be a bit more skilled :laugh:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

kendal said:


>


I love your black and white dog in this photo. It looks just like he/she is smiling for the camera


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes Echo is the black and white girl ... she is rather special .. I agree  Janet...

Kendal's girls - I love you all xxxxx


----------

